# Tom



## Tom Doherty (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi
My name is Tom and I live in the Somerset area of Calgary.
Just started in metalwork and been retired from the IT industry for all of 3 weeks now
Have a small metal lathe and Craftex mill , all in a small shed in the garden.
Looking forwared to reading the forum.

Tom


----------



## Janger (Jul 19, 2015)

Quite a few of us are IT ... Odd that. Welcome to the forum. Any relation to the publisher, if that's not an annoying question?


----------



## Rick Runciman (Jul 19, 2015)

Welcome Tom, I'm a retired machinist with the same equipment in my garage. Looking forward to meeting you some time.


----------



## Alexander (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey Tom welcome! What kind of stuff were you thinking you would make when you set up your machining shed. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Tom!

Congratulations on your retirement!

Looking forward to seeing you in here!

JW


----------



## Tom Doherty (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi all
No relation to the publisher (might have a bigger shed if I were )
I am a target shooter so may eventually make stuff related to that.
Also have some things on the honey do list 
Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.

Tom


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 21, 2015)

Tom Doherty said:


> Also have some things on the honey do list



I find there are two lists in my life that never get shorter. My tool shopping list, and my honey-do list.

Jw


----------



## Tom Doherty (Jul 21, 2015)

I will second that, can't have too many tools

Tom


----------



## Rick Runciman (Jul 21, 2015)

Can never have too many tools,,, ummmm, does that make us hoarders,,,LOL.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 22, 2015)

Maybe it depends on if you can see yourself using it at least once I'm happy then!


----------



## Janger (Jul 23, 2015)

I admit to owning too many drills. 8. :>


----------

